# Arrival of my little one!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

In the "what's going on in your life" post, I commented that I was awaiting the arrival of my second child. My husband and I welcomed our little girl Isabelle Anne into the world on August 2nd at one in the morning. She's got a full head of dark hair, completly the opposite of her big brother Lucas who is very blonde.

To help relax during labor, I listened to Brahms clarinet sonatas and Chopin's Nocturnes.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

How nice. Getting her used to the good stuff very early.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome, Isabelle Anne. I hope you don't pick on brother Lucas _too_ much.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations! And what a lovely name.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the world of music, Isabelle.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so glad that you and your new daughter are healthy. She has gotten off to a wonderful start by being exposed to great composers such as Brahms and Chopin.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations! You should intoduce her to the music of *Ligeti* before she discovers too much 18th and 19th century stuff. Get 'em while they're young. Teach her to appreciate 20th century avant-garde!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Congratulations! You should intoduce her to the music of *Ligeti* before she discovers too much 18th and 19th century stuff. Get 'em while they're young. Teach her to appreciate 20th century avant-garde!


NO! Share the Russian composers first!

:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> NO! Share the Russian composers first!
> 
> :tiphat:


Compromise. Turn her into a Schnittke fanatic.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations & good wishes to your family & the baby.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Mommy ... 

I remember those days well ... what a marvelous time it was. Enjoy yourselves and take lots of pictures ... kids grow up so fast it seems. My son is now 25, but it only seems like a couple years ago we were riding our bikes together.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your family & welcome to Isabelle Anne.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great news! - congratulations


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratualions, welcome to your new arrival


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Many congratulations . I have been a useless presence at two births. Music didn't come into either of them.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations. Enjoy your maternity months and sleepless night....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My heartiest best wishes to all concerned.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Congratulations ! It's great good luck to have classical music fans as parents for a child !


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I'm congratulating you 5 days late, but better late than never!  

Yay! I'm glad you chose the names Isabelle Anne!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone! We completely adore her.....well big brother isn't quite as impressed, but he'll come around!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Congratulations! You should intoduce her to the music of *Ligeti* before she discovers too much 18th and 19th century stuff. Get 'em while they're young. Teach her to appreciate 20th century avant-garde!


er, it is their child....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> NO! Share the Russian composers first!
> 
> :tiphat:


er, it is their child....


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Thank you for the well wishes everyone! We completely adore her.....well big brother isn't quite as impressed, but he'll come around!


Don't worry, he'll soon be shoving her into washing machines/dryers and other closed in spaces like my big brothers did to me. :lol:


----------

